# Time between clutches



## RonHays (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm kind of concerned and hopefully someone can help me here. On July 18, my Redfoot female Shelly laid 3 eggs. About 4 weeks later, she started her restless behavior like she's going to lay again. 

All of last week through today, shes lightened up on the restlessness and is eating good again. It's almost as if she laid another clutch somewhere under our noses. 

I have dug in every conceivable place I can think of and can't find a thing. Is it possible she could go 2 or 3 months between clutches? I heard its usually every 30 days but it's beyond that time now. 

Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't know redfoots, but for the species that I do know, this can be highly variable. There are a lot of factors that can influence when they lay and how often.


----------



## RonHays (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol Nevermind. She's laying eggs as we speak. I guess shes only going to lay on her own schedule and her own terms. Whew! I was getting a little worried! 55 days since she laid her last clutch.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting Ron Hays. My Yellowfoot is doing the same thing lol. She laid 57 days ago. She's acting like her normal self but she has been out more at night so...still waiting.


----------



## RonHays (Sep 10, 2012)

Nerve wrecking isn't it? Lol

I know my alpha male isn't liking being separated from the herd at all. I'll put him back in in a couple of days.


----------



## bigred (Sep 10, 2012)

RonHays said:


> Lol Nevermind. She's laying eggs as we speak. I guess shes only going to lay on her own schedule and her own terms. Whew! I was getting a little worried! 55 days since she laid her last clutch.



HAHA shes just messing with you, My redfoot females over the last couple years seem to be pretty close to the 30 day mark. Once they start laying I just keep a good eye on them about 30 days after the last clutch. They have also laid before the 30 day mark to. Im sure if they are having trouble finding a good nesting spot they probably can hold onto the eggs for a bit longer. My females generally lay about 5 clutches a year each. Princess just started about a week ago with a 7 egg clutch so I will be keeping an eye on her. Good luck its pretty cool when you start hatching your own torts


----------



## RonHays (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Big Red. I have a very large enclosure for her with some very good places for her to nest. She's just been being stubborn I guess. Lol. Hopefully she will be on a shorter track this time.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this her first round of laying? Mine years back did this for their first time laying. But now are right on 30 day mark give a few days sometimes. Congrats. Maybe the question sparked her. HA


----------



## RonHays (Sep 10, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Is this her first round of laying? Mine years back did this for their first time laying. But now are right on 30 day mark give a few days sometimes. Congrats. Maybe the question sparked her. HA



Lol that's what I was thinking. Maybe I need to post my concerns from now on at the 30 day mark. 

As for the question of this is her first round or not, I couldn't tell you. I adopted her about 5 months ago and the guy I got her from didn't have any clue as to whether she's laid before or not. For all I know this could be her first round, second clutch. 

She's about 10" long measuring the plastron so she's still a young adult. Who knows right? Lol


----------



## tortadise (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah around that size id say this could be her second but probably her first. Thats a good amount of eggs for a 10". Congrats man. How are the others looking in the incubator so far?


----------



## RonHays (Sep 10, 2012)

So far so good. They're really white and looking good. I candled one of the eggs last night and the bottom of the egg had a darker tint to it and you could see some pink inside. I'm assuming they're where they need to be. I least I hope.


----------



## RonHays (Sep 10, 2012)

She laid 3 pretty white eggs. Same as the last time. She did great!


----------

